# Your prediction for Christmas



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Just taking a little poll here. who here thinks that the stripers and blues will be in the jersey coast during christmas and new years? Do you guys think that fishing will pick up or do you feel that they have already left and wait for next season?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Where abouts???????*

I can't speak for the other areas north of here but it seems to me that this season statred way late. The bigguns are just startin to show up. Last saturday the grassy sound area was hot at night. Any kind of black lure was the ticket. Bombers, Creek Chubs, Yo-zuri, Grab-it you name it. Alot of slot fish but there were some godd sized ones taken. I spoke to a guy that took a 38 incher on the black knuckle head.


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Anywhere from north sandy hook to barnaget light


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

I don't think any blues will be around on Christmas but the bass (vast majority overwintering juvenile males) certainly will. 

It is possible to catch stripers all though the winter if the water temps don't get _toooo_ cold. There are an amazing number of overwintering fish that stay in our back bays and tidal rivers. 

(That they stack up so thick in spots is why the season is closed in the back (snaggers .)


----------

